#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  uTorrent ups and downs

## benbaaa

Why does uTorrent do this kind of thing?  Does yours?  Is it supposed to?  Damned annoying, 'cos you glance at the screen and it says only 1 hour to go, then the next time you look it says 2 weeks.  :Sad:

----------


## jandajoy

Exactly the same with me. Though strangely, about a week ago it hit 130 and stayed there with very little fluctuation for about 36 hours.   :Confused:

----------


## CharleyFarley

Click on the status bar to show the UP Speed, much more revealing.It will show as a red line in the speed box.

Maybe you have another application/program running that causes that.

----------


## jandajoy

up speed is consistent. the down is a yo yo.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i use azureus.

it's fine.

i have no advice to give on this matter.

----------


## jandajoy

> i use azureus.


You're on TOT aren't you?

What speeds do you get with azureus?

----------


## Thetyim

Yep, I get the same pattern during the day but it is more steady at night
I'm on TOT

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
you asked me that yesterday.

 :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> you asked me that yesterday.


Did I ? I imagine I asked in the latter part of the evening.

Ah well, that was yesterday, todays today.

----------


## peterpan

its crawling along now but probably reflects the lack of seeded torrents,

----------


## CharleyFarley

PP you haven't got a green light on the  bottom next to your download total, nd having downed 35 Gig it is about time you reloaded µtorrent, as it can get its' knickers in a twist after running so long

----------


## benbaaa

> i use azureus.


Tried it and hated the user interface.  All those adverts for stuff and not being able to see what I wanted.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

yeah.

vuse sucks.

i got the old style interface.

utorrent not an option in linux.

----------


## jandajoy

> PP you haven't got a green light on the bottom next to your download total, nd having downed 35 Gig it is about time you reloaded µtorrent, as it can get its' knickers in a twist after running so long


Interesting. I've never had a green light there but it works all the same.  :Confused:

----------


## lom

> Tried it and hated the user interface. All those adverts for stuff and not being able to see what I wanted.





> vuse sucks.  i got the old style interface.


You can get the old style interface in Vuze as well.
A simple click in a box is all that is needed.

Vuze rocks  :sexy:

----------


## peterpan

> PP you haven't got a green light on the  bottom next to your download total, nd having downed 35 Gig it is about time you reloaded µtorrent, as it can get its' knickers in a twist after running so long



You da Man Charley, its rockin and rollin now.Thanx

----------


## jandajoy

Peter, what did you do? Uninstall then reinstall? Or is there a way of sort of "refreshing" it?

----------


## benbaaa

> Vuze rocks


Yeah, it may well do, but would it solve this up/down thing or not?

----------


## ceburat

What is the difference between uTorrent and BitTorrent?

----------


## lom

> would it solve this up/down thing or not?


Can't answer on that because I don't know where the up/down thing comes from.

----------


## benbaaa

> I don't know where the up/down thing comes from.


That makes two of us.   :Sad:

----------


## peterpan

> Peter, what did you do? Uninstall then reinstall? Or is there a way of sort of "refreshing" it?


No  just switched it off and back on again.
 I went out for a couple of hours and it had dropped off again, like off a cliff even tho the Icon was green.
 Switched it off and back on again and its gone from 12 Kbs DL to 68. 
Something is interfering with the DL and its only happened in the last few days. 
Just had a thought that this has been happening around the time I installed peer guard.

----------


## benbaaa

Technical question:  Are downloads speeds affected by:

(a) the upload speeds you allow, or
(b) the number of torrents you have that are active?

For someone on a TOT 512/256 ADSL connection what is recommended?  I've got my D/L speeds unrestricted and U/L speeds set to 50kB/sec, with a cap of 6 simultaneous D/Ls and 1 U/L at any time.  Do I need to tweak these settings and if so how?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> For someone on a TOT 512/256 ADSL connection


there's your problem.

----------


## CharleyFarley

The simple answer is Yes. 

There are overheads you must allow for, therefore your d/l speed should be no more than 80% of the maximum.

512 Kb divided by 8 equals 44 KB (8 bits to a byte)
256 Kb          ditto            22 KB

That is your maximum, however select 'options' > 'speed guide' and µtorrent will set all the parameters automatically.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

what you still doing on those speeds benbaaa?

----------


## benbaaa

I might be wrong about those speeds, because it was a long time ago I signed up.  I definitely remember stuff downloading at 150 kB/sec once, not so long ago, and I've had over 100kB/sec today.  I'll check with TOT on Monday.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
think you are wrong.

no way you'd get 100 with the 512 connection.

----------


## peterpan

I'm on the basic TOT package, most of the time it runs on near to 100 down / 40 up, I'm happy enough with that, but sometimes it drops the DL speed but never the UL speed.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

even on a 2 meg connection, my upload is capped at around 40.

downloads top out just over 200.

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> I don't know where the up/down thing comes from.
> 
> 
> That makes two of us.


Newton wasnt it?   :Very Happy: 

I only set uploads for 20kbps when Im downloading

UTorrent Tweak - Increase Utorrent Download Speed

----------


## benbaaa

Is there a reliable speed test out there?  I just clicked on the uTorrent one and tried three times with the following results:

LA 248/136 Kb/s
Chicago 84/95 Kb/s
NY 100/137 Kb/s

Big difference.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
pretty crap all round.

----------


## benbaaa

And internetfrog.com says

164/267 kbps

I'm confused.  I though the down was supposed to be faster than the up.

It also says I live in Bangkok, which is fucking news to me.   :Sad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
usually is, yes.

you aren't even getting the 512 you are supposed to be getting.

i think adsl in your area is fukked.

colleague of mine is in the same area and he's been reporting similarly crap speeds on a 1 meg connection.

not a torrent issue, it's an ISP issue.

----------


## lom

> I though the down was supposed to be faster than the up.


It is, and your'e most likely on a 1024/512 connection.
Did you happen to run other downloads (like torrents  :Smile: ) when you did the speed test?

----------


## NickA

> even on a 2 meg connection, my upload is capped at around 40.  downloads top out just over 200.


...and you wonder why you struggle to keep a good ratio...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
my upload speed is crap.

it's not capped by me, but my provider.

i have it set to maximum.

----------


## benbaaa

> Did you happen to run other downloads (like torrents ) when you did the speed test?


Yes.  Why?

----------


## benbaaa

Anyway, Generation Kill is coming down at 110 kb/s now, so I'm not going to fiddle with it until it's safely on my HD.  Should be in a couple of hours  :Smile:  or 7 weeks.   :Sad:

----------


## lom

^^ Because the speed test measures what the speed test program can up and download.
You wont get full speed in the speed test program if it is sharing the adsl line capacity
with other programs.

----------


## benbaaa

OK, I'll test it when my D/L is all finished.

----------


## lom

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test  is the one I find most reliable.
Close all other tabs in your browser (and of course uTorrent) and choose the Bkk server for the first test. It will show your speed within Thailand and it should be close to (85-90%)  your subscribed speed so it is also a good way to find out what you are subscribed to  :Smile: 

Then for the next tests choose servers in US and Europe.
It will show you your international connectivity.
Los Angeles and Paris or Haag use to show reliable results.

Avoid England, they are connected to the world through an old-fashioned dial-up modem (at least it seems like that).

----------


## jandajoy

you then know that your connection is shit. 

Excellent.

You can't do anything about it but at least you've had it confirmed.

yehaaaa  :Sad:

----------


## peterpan

In the last couple of days I have noticed the the torrent DL speed tails off, this morning it was down to 5 kb/s Down, up speed always the same. When I switch Azurus off and restart it the speed jumps back up, only to tail off after a period. 
I thought it may be peer gaurdian but not so, I haven't changed any of the settings in Azurus.

----------


## CharleyFarley

PP are you running both µtorrent & Azureus?

----------


## peterpan

Sorry CF,my mistake, U torrent only.

----------


## benbaaa

> Close all other tabs in your browser (and of course uTorrent) and choose the Bkk server for the first test. It will show your speed within Thailand and it should be close to (85-90%) your subscribed speed so it is also a good way to find out what you are subscribed to.
> 
> Then for the next tests choose servers in US and Europe. It will show you your international connectivity. Los Angeles and Paris or Haag use to show reliable results.  Avoid England, they are connected to the world through an old-fashioned dial-up modem (at least it seems like that).


OK here's my new results following your instructions (Paris and Haag not listed, so I picked some places nearby).  I also picked London 'cos I'm English, innit?

Bangkok 1323/245
Los Angeles 1022/233
Yokohama 1083/388
London 427/153
Sydney 372/136
Berlin 341/178

----------


## baldrick

what sort of modem are you using - is it LAN connected or USB  ?

I have the old TRUE Huawei MT800 which is set as a bridge and I control my PPPoE connection with a WRT54GL running Tomato 1.23-VPN.

below is the status page on my modem which tells me what the negotiated Up/Down speeds are with the local DSLAM.


bit torrent creates many connections , but the problem is lots of connections die/inactivate but they are kept open by your modem/router and that in turn fills up its memory which starts to choke things - check in your modem settings for something like max TCP connections and connection timeout.

adjusting the way your modem handles TCP connections and its buffer can speed up your net connection. I use the 54GL because with the Tomato firmware I have a lot of control over my connection and can implement QoS ( quality of service ) rules that make applications/users play nice with each other whilst vying for space on my intertube.

----------


## benbaaa

> what sort of modem are you using - is it LAN connected or USB ?  I have the old TRUE Huawei MT800 which is set as a bridge and I control my PPPoE connection with a WRT54GL running Tomato 1.23-VPN.  below is the status page on my modem which tells me what the negotiated Up/Down speeds are with the local DSLAM.
> 
> bit torrent creates many connections , but the problem is lots of connections die/inactivate but they are kept open by your modem/router and that in turn fills up its memory which starts to choke things - check in your modem settings for something like max TCP connections and connection timeout.  adjusting the way your modem handles TCP connections and its buffer can speed up your net connection. I use the 54GL because with the Tomato firmware I have a lot of control over my connection and can implement QoS ( quality of service ) rules that make applications/users play nice with each other whilst vying for space on my intertube.


I won't pretend that I understood much of that, but I have a ZyXEL Prestige 660R-61C router and my modem is apparently a Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller.  I'm pretty sure it's a LAN connection, whatever that is.  

I don't know how to check my modem settings for max TCP connections and connection timeout.

----------


## lom

> OK here's my new results following your instructions (Paris and Haag not listed, so I picked some places nearby).


Yes I see that they have changed the speed test servers in Europe since I last tested but those you used are ok. It is never exact but gives you a pretty good idea of local and international connectivity. 
You are either on a 1536/512 or a 2048/512 connection, I would have expected a bit higher than 1323 to Bkk if it is a 2048. ~1800 would be more normal.
But it can be due to a noisy phone line or ISP traffic congestiion..

Do the same tests today and tomorrow and look for differences.

----------


## benbaaa

> Do the same tests today and tomorrow and look for differences.


ok.   :Very Happy:

----------


## baldrick

> but I have a ZyXEL Prestige 660R-61C router and my modem is apparently a Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller.


does the telephone line plug into the ZyXEL ?

your Marvel blah blah blah sounds like your network card in your computer.

if the telephone line plugs into the ZyXEL it is your modem router. the ZyXEL range is supposed to be quite configureable

a quick google does show the ZyXEL Prestige 660R-61C to be an ADSL modem

do you get the green light(tick) in utorrent at the moment ?

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by CharleyFarley
> 
> PP you haven't got a green light on the bottom next to your download total, nd having downed 35 Gig it is about time you reloaded µtorrent, as it can get its' knickers in a twist after running so long
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've never had a green light there but it works all the same.


Is your port forwarded? I don't know the reason that's needed but once done it'll work better. Click on the green blob or yellow triangle, then on the new box click 'Test if port is forwarded properly'.

Mine periodically gets cranky till I port forward again, then seems to run along fine.

----------


## jandajoy

Did what you suggested and it said it wasn't connected properly.

*Checking port 49886 on 118.172.72.201...*

*Error!* Port 49886 does not appear to be open.

So I changed the port with the random port thing. Same message. I've now used 5 different ports and get the same message every time.

But its still downloading between 6kbs and 40kbs depending on the way it's feeling.

----------


## CharleyFarley

My modem is the ZyXEL 660R-T1

You know how to get into it ........ = type 192.168.1.1 in address bar

Username - Admin
Password is 1234 or password or TTT 

Don't know if I can help much after that as there's lots of stuff there you can fuk up. Your ISP will also have an advanced access to it if required.

JJ, power your modem on/off and exit out of µtorrent , bring back µtorrent and repeat the test.
It should go green.  As with µt the modem can also get bunged up, so a power off/on daily is good for P2P

----------


## benbaaa

> does the telephone line plug into the ZyXEL ?  
> do you get the green light(tick) in utorrent at the moment ?


Yes, and yes.

----------


## jandajoy

I just looked at the Windows fire wall settings. The "don't allow exceptions button was ticked. I un-ticked it and the utorrent thingy turned green! 

Dloading is still fluctuating like mad twixt 6 and 30 though.

----------


## benbaaa

> Is your port forwarded? I don't know the reason that's needed but once done it'll work better. Click on the green blob or yellow triangle, then on the new box click 'Test if port is forwarded properly'.


It _always_ says my port is not forwarded properly, has done for about three years.  I've tried port forwarding on several occasions, and I've never figured it out.  Last time was two days ago, and it stopped all internet access.  It's the static IP thing that always screws me up.  Don't really want to go there again.

----------


## lom

^But still you've got a green light on the status line.. (the picture in your OP)

----------


## ChiangMai noon

my ports are always forwarded correctly with azureus.

 :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

> ^But still you've got a green light on the status line.. (the picture in your OP)


Yes, green light.

----------


## benbaaa

> my ports are always forwarded correctly with azureus.


I'm going to shove your ubuntu so far up your azureus one of these days...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

just saying like.
 :Smile:

----------


## CharleyFarley

Go round his house and sort him out then.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I believe in spite of it's size, azureus is the superior torrent client.

----------


## baldrick

> Checking port 49886 on 118.172.72.201...  Error! Port 49886 does not appear to be open.


you need to either use UPnP or forward a port to the computer running bittorrent.

normally to port forward you need to have a static IP on the computer you are forwarding to. Though you can set up a permanent lease time on the DHCP server ( running in your router/modem ) to hand out the same IP to the same MAC/ computer each time.

portforward.com will have the instructions on how to port forward on your router/modem.

port forwarding is used because your modem/router is the device which actually has the internet connection and the internet addressable IP ( it is normally dynamically assigned by you ISP and normally changes every 24 hours or so when your ISP disconnects/reconnects you ).
 the modem/router TCP/IP stack has 65536 ports that it can listen to at that external IP address but it normally will not accept requests from outside to connect to them unless a connection has been innitiated from inside. So for an application on computers running on the inside , like bittorrent which you would like to be able to allow to be connected to you need to port forward a port ( or range of ports ) from the external IP address to the computer on the inside. take note that port numbers 0-1024 are the default ports from many programs so it is best to stick with 1025-65535 unless you know what you are doing.





> I believe in spite of it's size, azureus is the superior torrent client.


and in spite of your size you are the biggest tosser     ::doglol::

----------


## lom

> azureus is the superior torrent client


It doesn't up or download significantly better than uTorrent.
But the information and statistics you get from it is not to be found in any of the
other clients.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> It doesn't up or download significantly better than uTorrent.


in my experience, it does.

----------


## CharleyFarley

doesn't

----------


## ChiangMai noon

in my experience, it most certainly does.

it's much more stable and you don't get all this port forwarding poo.

----------


## lom

> in my experience, it does.


ok, but that is only because you have not configured the other client properly.
Azureus can be a bit more foregiving and has in my opinion a much better working uPnP port forwarding than the others. So it is more suitable for noobs  :Smile:

----------


## keda

> Did what you suggested and it said it wasn't connected properly.
> 
> *Checking port 49886 on 118.172.72.201...*
> 
> *Error!* Port 49886 does not appear to be open.
> 
> So I changed the port with the random port thing. Same message. I've now used 5 different ports and get the same message every time.
> 
> But its still downloading between 6kbs and 40kbs depending on the way it's feeling.


I don't know the reasons behind anything, just do as I'm told and it seems to work that way...under preferences/connection leave 'randomize port each start' *un*checked, because for some reason you should have the same port open for whatever.

On the browser screen that tells you your ports are not forwarded properly, click on the link that takes you to 'port forward' and from there it looks complicated but it will take you step by step through the process.

Good luck, hope it works. :Wink:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> On the browser screen that tells you your ports are not forwarded properly, click on the link that takes you to 'port forward' and from there it looks complicated but it will take you step by step through the process.


what an awful ballsache.

----------


## jandajoy

> I don't know the reasons behind anything, just do as I'm told and it seems to work that way...under preferences/connection leave 'randomize port each start' unchecked, because for some reason you should have the same port open for whatever.  On the browser screen that tells you your ports are not forwarded properly, click on the link that takes you to 'port forward' and from there it looks complicated but it will take you step by step through the process.  Good luck, hope it works.


Cheers for that. Running fine now.




> what an awful ballsache.


Try massage. Works for me.  :Smile:

----------


## CharleyFarley

Sorry this is too big, but anyway this is where your computer and modem are linked with static ip.

Hope it helps

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by keda
> 
> On the browser screen that tells you your ports are not forwarded properly, click on the link that takes you to 'port forward' and from there it looks complicated but it will take you step by step through the process.
> 
> 
> what an awful ballsache.


I have pushed for portforward.com in the past and I swear by them.
You don't need any prior knowledge, only the ability to follow instructions.
Almost every modem manufactured is there together with a huge list of applications.

There are pictures for each step so how can one fail?

----------


## benbaaa

I think it was the DNS server addresses that I got wrong.  ^ What are yours and would mine be the same?  (TOT ADSL, Chiang Mai, something like a 1536/512 or a 2048/512 connection).

----------


## lom

Don't use your ISP's DNS server Benners, they are ferkin slow or wrong at times.

OpenDNS :
208.67.220.220 
208.67.222.222

----------


## ChiangMai noon

fukking great thread this.

funny to watch all you lot ignoring the bloody obvious for the painfully complex.

change your client.
 :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

> Don't use your ISP's DNS server Benners, they are ferkin slow or wrong at times.  OpenDNS : 208.67.220.220 208.67.222.222


After lunch.  I'll give it a try.

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by keda
> 
> On the browser screen that tells you your ports are not forwarded properly, click on the link that takes you to 'port forward' and from there it looks complicated but it will take you step by step through the process.
> 
> 
> what an awful ballsache.


Wrong, or a snooty nose at those using utorrent?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Wrong, or a snooty nose at those using utorrent?


not particularly snooty.

simply find it all amusing.

this thread should properly earn a sticky spot.

----------


## baldrick

> fukking great thread this.  funny to watch all you lot ignoring the bloody obvious for the painfully complex.  change your client.


you might just find all your sploof comes from the fact that uPnP is on by default in your router

Universal Plug and Play - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

we will start taking note of your "OMG i'm 1337" when you show us you are running slack 12

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> we will start taking note of your "OMG i'm 1337" when you show us you are running slack 12


my head hurts.
 :Sad:

----------


## benbaaa

Now uTorrent is telling me that my port is forwarded properly.  The thing is, I haven't changed any settings yet.   :Confused: 

Should I just leave things alone, or is it still worth trying for a static IP and everything?

----------


## benbaaa

Oh, yes, before I forget, Noony.  uTorrent's ICP/TCP Protocols are far superior to Azureus's, and in terms of its NET input/output, HTTP/FTP capabilities and DNS handling it leaves your program slumped in the gutter being sick on its lap.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jandajoy

> Oh, yes, before I forget, Noony. uTorrent's ICP/TCP Protocols are far superior to Azureus's, and in terms of its NET input/output, HTTP/FTP capabilities and DNS handling it leaves your program slumped in the gutter being sick on its lap.


GOOD  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

> Now uTorrent is telling me that my port is forwarded properly.  The thing is, I haven't changed any settings yet.  
> 
> Should I just leave things alone, or is it still worth trying for a static IP and everything?


Now it says my port is not open, and I've got the yellow triangle not the green tick.  WTF, I think I'll try this port forwarding thing one more time.

----------


## jandajoy

Have you clicked or unclicked the "allow Exceptions" thing in the Firewall?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

::doglol::

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> fukking great thread this.  funny to watch all you lot ignoring the bloody obvious for the painfully complex.  change your client.
> 
> 
> you might just find all your sploof comes from the fact that uPnP is on by default in your router
> 
> Universal Plug and Play - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> we will start taking note of your "OMG i'm 1337" when you show us you are running slack 12


My utorrent's dling as fast as it was before downgrading, so not about to fix what's already working fine.

Btw, my 'Enable UPnP' is checked...shouldn't it be?

----------


## keda

> Now uTorrent is telling me that my port is forwarded properly.  The thing is, I haven't changed any settings yet.  
> 
> Should I just leave things alone, or is it still worth trying for a static IP and everything?


If forwarded properly I'd leave it as is, but refresh the browser because sometimes it can show green but go to red after a couple of refreshes...if it stays green just give it a minute or two to get warmed up, and assuming your torrents are well seeded.

The experts may explain how you're green without a static IP, but then again they may decide to toy with us a while longer...good hearts beneath the crap exterior. :Wink:

----------


## keda

> Oh, yes, before I forget, Noony.  uTorrent's ICP/TCP Protocols are far superior to Azureus's, and in terms of its NET input/output, HTTP/FTP capabilities and DNS handling it leaves your program slumped in the gutter being sick on its lap.


yers, yers, you tell 'im, i bet he's already downloading 1.8.1 on the sly.

----------


## lom

> Btw, my 'Enable UPnP' is checked...shouldn't it be?


It should be checked.
The port forwarding will then be automatic under the condition that your modem/router also has uPnP enabled and the modem/routers uPnP implementation is compatible with the uPnP implementation in torrent program you are using.

As I mentioned a few posts up, I find that Azureus has the best uPnP compability.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I find that Azureus has the best uPnP compability.


 :rofl: 

this is better than the book i was reading this morning.

----------


## lom

> my head hurts.


Good. Does that mean you'll be off the Changs again? :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

OK that didn't work.  Got as far as configuring the router, but every IP address I tried gave me an error:

Error: Fail to update due to duplicate port number.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> As I mentioned a few posts up, I find that Azureus has the best uPnP compability.


yet, they steadfastly refuse to consider this option.
 :rofl: 

i understand them ignoring me, but you da guru lom.

----------


## lom

^^^I ment to write com-pa-ti-bi-li-ty.. Guess my fingers were not fast enough. :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

> yet, they steadfastly refuse to consider this option.


It's not that - I tried it and didn't like it.  How many times do I have say it?   :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> It's not that - I tried it and didn't like it. How many times do I have say it?


no you didn't.

you tried zuse with that awful interface.

you didn't like the interface.
that can be changed.

anyway, don't try it.
i'd rather be entertained by you lot trying to configure utorrent right.

muppets.
 :rofl:

----------


## lom

> Fail to update due to duplicate port number


Did you try another port number with the same result?  1 up or down..
Could be that your router knows that this port is already in use.

If you can configure the router for another port , then simply change to that port
in uTorrent afterwards.

----------


## benbaaa

Think I'll just go and watch the telly.  Must be something good on involving Thai transvestites cooking.   :Sad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

:rofl: 


 :Dance:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

if there's anything you want downloaded benbaaa, you only need to ask.

i'll have it to you in a few hours.
 :Smile:

----------


## lom

> i'd rather be entertained by you lot trying to configure utorrent right.


Aw, c'mon CMn. Not everyone has the latest modern computer that you have.
When wil you upgrade to an up-to-date version of Azureus btw? :Smile: 

(There has been many protocol enhancements since 2.5...)

----------


## benbaaa

I just realised:

----------


## lom

^Oh yes, so now stop pretending that you can't get it to work.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Not everyone has the latest modern computer that you have.


no need.

good as new since i installed hardy heron.






> When wil you upgrade to an up-to-date version of Azureus btw?


why bother.

downloading at maximum potential 24/7.

 :rofl:

----------


## lom

> why bother.


You know that version 3 is already obsolete and version 4 is current?  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> You know that version 3 is already obsolete and version 4 is current?


until banned by the private trackers, i'd like to continue with version 2 if that's ok.
 :Smile: 

i think sometime, you lot just update for the sake of updating.

----------


## lom

> i think sometime, you lot just update for the sake of updating


Of course not, I read the changelog to see if there are any important changes like protocol updates and bug fixes before I make my decision.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
i wait for people who understan stuff like that to tell us what to do in simple terms.

----------


## lom

> Think I'll just go and watch the telly.


I can help you do a remote config of your router if you want.
In that case , I need your current WAN (ISP)  IP-address, what LAN (local) IP you use for your computer and what port number you want to forward.

Before that , you have to go into the web config of your router and tick the
box for "Allow router web config from the WAN side" or something similar.
Usually to be found under Administration  or Security tab in the web config.

I also need the user/password combo for the router.

PM me if you'd like me to do that.

----------


## lom

> i wait for people who understan stuff like that to tell us what to do in simple terms.


It is better.  :rofl:

----------


## benbaaa

> I can help you do a remote config of your router if you want. In that case , I need your current WAN (ISP) IP-address, what LAN (local) IP you use for your computer and what port number you want to forward.  Before that , you have to go into the web config of your router and tick the box for "Allow router web config from the WAN side" or something similar. Usually to be found under Administration or Security tab in the web config.  I also need the user/password combo for the router.  PM me if you'd like me to do that.


I appreciate the offer, but I'm gonna try Vuze (again).  Whatever you do, don't tell CMN.   :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

:rofl: 

this is just too much.

----------


## benbaaa

My version is _far_ superior to your version.  In _so_ many ways.  You really wouldn't believe it.   :Very Happy:

----------


## lom

A double century thread for sure.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

and did i tell you opera was way quicker than firefox or do i need lom to confirm?

 :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

Vuze is now warning me that I haven't got my ports open and that I need to do this.  :Sad:

----------


## lom

^ Find the Tools tab, Options tab, Plugins, uPnP and make sure it is enabled.
That will be the first step.

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> I find that Azureus has the best uPnP compability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is better than the book i was reading this morning.


Go back to reading it then, don't you worry yourself over us, we'll manage just fine...and next time you're lonely and bored at 0200, I'm sure someone will send you a link to this thread. :Wink:  


Btw thanks lom, I kept the UpNp checked, whatever that is.

----------


## lom

To get the old style Azureus interface:

Azureus 2 / 3 and Vuze - AzureusWiki

paragraph 2.3

----------


## benbaaa

> ^ Find the Tools tab, Options tab, Plugins, uPnP and make sure it is enabled. That will be the first step.


Already enabled when I went in to check.

----------


## lom

Well, then back to square one  :Sad: 
You have to do a manual port forwarding since the uPnP automatic doesn't work.

I mentioned in a similar thread some weeks ago that the only modem I have had where uPnP port forwarding didn't work was the old Zyxel 650 which ToT threw on me.
Other users had the same experience.

----------


## melvbot

If youre using the latest Vuze at places like IP Torrents, it will be on their ban list. The latest Vuze they allow is 3.0.5.2, if you use Vuze 4 your ratio wont get updated.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

doesn't matter.

he can't open his ports.
 :Sad:

----------


## benbaaa

^ Vuze 4.0.0.4  

Oh for fuck's sake, this is ridiculous.  By the way, my port is open now.  Seems to be flapping open and shut depending on the wind.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

with azureus you'll need to go advanced and do this transport encryption enabling thingy.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

untick the last box.

most versions have it ticked.

need to untick it.

 :rofl:

----------


## NickA

Don't listen to CMN. I like vuze/azureus, but 3 times I've had to stop using it and switched to Ktorrent or utorrent as it causes loads of problems. I prefer azureus, but I get better speeds with other clients :St George:

----------


## benbaaa

^^ My settings are already as you've shown them.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
you are obviously an incompetent user.
 :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> y settings are already as you've shown them.


oh bugger.
 :Sad: 

you sure?

----------


## NickA

^^nope, first time I used azureus it worked really well for months, then it slowed down with no change of settings. I changed to ktorrent and got good speeds again.

----------


## jandajoy

> Oh for fuck's sake, this is ridiculous.


Yes.




> Seems to be flapping open and shut depending on the wind.


wind, farts, whatever. Relax, breath deep, count to 20. Does it really matter?

peace.


 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

if you want to work out what IP has been assigned to your computer
go start-->run , type in cmd , then hit enter
then type in  ipconfig /all
you will get a list like below , except yours will have ethernet adapter rather than wifi and it will be something like 192.168.1.?



I do find that is you log in as the pictured user things happen in a _SHORT_ time

----------


## BigRed

I seem to have got the hang of uTorrent CMN.  :nerner:

----------


## mikehunt

I really don't know what all the fuss is about.
If one cares to read the torrent help/setup files, all is explained.

I use micro torrent & I don't always get a green "connection" icon. Nonetheless, it works ok. Also, under "preferences>Bit Torrent>Protocol Encryption", I have selected "Outgoing: Forced" & I have unticked "Allow incoming legacy connections". This seems to have made a difference.

Don't forget that if you try to get too much too soon, this can have a reverse effect. The "number of connections" & the "upload speed" are very important when it comes to this kind of thing.

If you can't understand this, stiff shit.

----------


## BigRed

Saturday morning I spotted a monster torrent on IPtorrents, 38.5GB of mainly disney childrens movies with some Pixar thrown in, over 50 movies. I kicked off the download around 11:00am, by Monday 8:00am it was all finished. 

Thanks for IPtorrents CMN  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I kicked off the download around 11:00am, by Monday 8:00am it was all finished.


And now your ratio is minus 25.00.  :Smile:

----------


## BigRed

^ forgot to say, it was a freeleach as well  :party43:

----------


## peterpan

I don't know whats happened here, I recently moved house only 100 Mt away from my old place, in the process I got a new TOT connection, (it was easier than transferring the old one ) 
Before I got a maximum DL of 95 Kbs now I am getting around 160 K, previously my DL graph was like the Himalayas and cutting out for a few seconds once every 10 mins or so, now its as flat as a mill pond at 160 K. :Smile: 
All changes for the better so I'm not whinging, I used to leave the putor on 24/7 to get reasonable DL's, now I switch it off at night.

----------


## melvbot

Theres loads of stuff that can affect your net connection, distance from the telephone exchange, more/less splits in the line connection, quality of cable, amount of connections in the local exchange along with whichever dimwit installed it. 
 Sometimes ya just get lucky  :Smile:

----------


## keda

Full up at IPtorrents...anyone got a spare invite, guv?

----------


## jandajoy

Has anyone ever given IPTorrents $25 to get the unlimited download thing ?

----------


## melvbot

PM me an email addy Keda.

----------


## melvbot

> Has anyone ever given IPTorrents $25 to get the unlimited download thing ?


Do you mean the 1 month Free Leach ?

Not worth it, just seed your stuff an keep above 1:1

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I have an IP Torrents invite if anyone wants one (proper TD members only).

----------


## melvbot

If youre using utorrent go to

Help/About and tap T on the keyboard

----------


## filch

> I have an IP Torrents invite if anyone wants one (proper TD members only).


I'll take one if you don't mind Marmers.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> I have an IP Torrents invite if anyone wants one (proper TD members only).
> 
> 
> I'll take one if you don't mind Marmers.


PM me your she-male address and I'll sort it out.

----------


## keda

> I have an IP Torrents invite if anyone wants one (proper TD members only).


Yes please, if it's still available.

----------


## BigRed

CMN: have you looked on the home page of ip torrents lately:




> *Not recommended*
> 
> *We do not Recommend Azureus/Vuze at all and very soon Azureus/Vuze will be banned at IPT ( all versions ) ! ! !*


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :Poke:  ::doglol::

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> I have an IP Torrents invite if anyone wants one (proper TD members only).
> 
> 
> Yes please, if it's still available.


No worries - send me your email address via a PM and I shall send you one.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> CMN: have you looked on the home page of ip torrents lately:


yes.

i have been slagging off admin in the forums.

whatapileofarse

----------


## jandajoy

> Also, under "preferences>Bit Torrent>Protocol Encryption", I have selected "Outgoing: Forced" & I have unticked "Allow incoming legacy connections". This seems to have made a difference.


Hmmm. Tried this yesterday and let it run over night. Hard to say if it's made any difference though. Speed of internet is the deciding factor here, obviously, minor setting adjustments seem to make little or no difference.

But Im a dunce at these things...... :Sad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

easy to keep a good ratio on IP.

don't stop upping your torrents til you really have to.

make use of the bonus ponts system.

----------


## jandajoy

> don't stop upping your torrents til you really have to.


Why would I have to? If I download something popular I leave it there to seed.

One question though, from an idiot. Does everything I download, regardless of which torrent thingy I use i.e IP, piratebay, mininova, then seed to everywhere. 
That's not very clear is it? 

What I mean is if I download through piratebay will it add to my ratio on IP?  
 :Sorry1:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

no, it seeds to the tracker that you took it from.

----------


## jandajoy

> no, it seeds to the tracker that you took it from.


Ah, OK thanks. That explains a lot.

----------


## jandajoy

So is it better to stick to one then?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

not necessarily.

i use IP for all my movies, and the big american tv shows i like because it's consistently very fast..

the box for my british tv.

demonoid for some of the more rare series and audio books.

empornium for filth.

diwana for australian super 14 rugby.

that's about it.

don't bother with the public trackers because they are inconsistent and slow and i'm very adept at torent management and have never been in ratio trouble anywhere.

----------


## jandajoy

> i'm very adept at torent management and have never been in ratio trouble anywhere.


Good on ya. Thanks for that.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
i am happy to give lessons.

thebox in particular seems to cause no end of trouble for people.

----------


## jandajoy

> i am happy to give lessons.


Cheers, I might take you up on that.




> thebox in particular seems to cause no end of trouble for people.


Indeed. You kindly sent me an invite for thebox but the links wouldn't open and I'm afraid I gave up. Might try again sometime. My problem, at the moment is my internet connection which is acting like a yo yo over the last couple of days. Hopefully, local friendly TOT bloke will be here this avo. Patience is a virtue.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> but the links wouldn't open


how is that possible?

problems i was talking about were ratio issues that loads of people get into trouble with.KW was the worst, got banned inside 3 days for desperate leeching.
never seen anything like it.

downloaded about 20 gigs and gave nothing back.

----------


## jandajoy

> how is that possible?


Don't know. It was a while ago now.





> downloaded about 20 gigs and gave nothing back.


LOL. deserved banning even I've got a bit of a handle on ratios.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
he keeps asking me for another invite.

he can fukk off.

don't anybody give him one.

----------


## jandajoy

*What I don't understand is that when I do a speed test, like this one;


Last Result:*
Download Speed: *1526* kbps (190.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *350* kbps (43.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

Which would appear OK, utorrents is down to nearly nothing.

Other times the speed test will show really slow yet I'll be getting 100+ download.

Right now though it just keeps crashing and rebooting.  :Confused:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

windows??

----------


## jandajoy

*Last Result:*
Download Speed: *1676* kbps (209.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *294* kbps (36.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Latency: *256* ms
23 กุมภาพันธ์ 2552 11:48:34

Yet utorrents got fok all coming down and 2 kbs going up

----------


## jandajoy

yes, windows xp pro and firefox

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Yet utorrents got fok all coming down and 2 kbs going up


something is broken.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

does the torrents show seeders?

close utorrent and re open it.

that sometimes works.

----------


## jandajoy

LOL. Yup just done that, for the 5th. time today. Have seeders cos I though it was a good idea to download some really popular stuff for seeding.

----------


## jandajoy

fok all seeds now.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

have you tried switching it off?

----------


## lom

How many connections have you allowed uTorrent to have?
Looking at that screenshot I see you are connected to 1 seeder and 2 nodes in only one of all the torrents.
And that torrent has 2000++ seeders and 2000++ nodes.

Run the port test in uTorrent!

----------


## jandajoy

Yes, and just rebooted pc. now getting 12-13 down and 0.2 up.

----------


## jandajoy

*Checking port 49478 on 118.172.73.162...*

*OK!* Port 49478 is open and accepting connections.

You will be able to receive incoming BitTorrent connections.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
you watched 7 pounds yet.

reviews were shit, but i relly enjoyed it.

----------


## jandajoy

> you watched 7 pounds yet.  reviews were shit, but i relly enjoyed it.


Not yet.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

post a review after you watched it.

i'll do one too, we can compare.

everyone else hated it.
one of those rare occasions that i totally disagree with absolutely every critic.





fukk utorrent off and use azureus 2.5.0.4

still the best torrent client ever made.

----------


## jandajoy

> azureus 2.5.0.4


Which IP are going to ban !

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
they won't.

----------


## jandajoy

OK I'm downloading it now. Any tips?

----------


## jandajoy

And then suddenly, for no apparent reason,

----------


## ChiangMai noon

must be a reason i supose.

i never had this.

think i am just lucky.

have had some inactivity in the past, bur rarely. switching off works.

----------


## jandajoy

I think it's an ISP thing. Internet has been very jumpy the last couple of days. Others in the area getting the same. I reckon I'll wait 'till this lot has down loaded the give Az a go.

----------


## CharleyFarley

I tried Az years ago and got in a right pickle trying to flip flop between that and µt.

If you like a simple life JJ stick with µt.

Your 'problems' are not client related.

So long as your green blob remains green at the bottom.

----------


## jandajoy

> If you like a simple life JJ stick with µt.


Certainly do. It'd have to be one or the other.




> Your 'problems' are not client related.


That's what I think. I'll play it by ear. rocking along 110 down right now. 

Whilst I respect and appreciate what noony says I'm a philistine with these things.

Cheers.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
probably good advise that.

----------


## peterpan

> ^
> you watched 7 pounds yet.
> 
> reviews were shit, but i relly enjoyed it.


  It was crap. How could you sit thru that? Oh yes you like American idol as well.

----------


## peterpan

the last couple of days my torrent speeds  have gone to shite, one third of the speeds I was getting previously, tried everything I can think of, no improvement. Maybe those asswipes at TOT. Speed test 0.26 Meg at 3 am. :Sad:  Aysmal

----------


## Tao

My TOT connection went down yesterday for a half hour or so.  When it came back on again my connections speeds were worse that a dial up and it was painful to even load a google search page.  I left my torrents downloading at 1kb/s then noticed that during the night they were back up again.

Wake up this morning and we are back to the shit speeds again.

----------


## ossies

I hope this is the right thread. Having got inspiration from Scampy's thread I decided to try and download some TV from back home.

I downloaded 'uTorrent' which seems just like what I have used in the past with Kazza and Limewire for music.

I then searched for the new 'Rick Stein' programme 'Far Eastern Odyssey'. I found it on 'thebox.bz' (for which I had to sign up) and clicked on the download button which transferred it to my 'uTorrent'.

This where my problem seems to start. The name of the programme and size are listed along the top line and it states under status that it is downloading but nothing seems to be happening, no speeds are listed or the amount downloaded etc.

Even though it is stated as 'downloading' in the column running down the left it is also listed as 'inactive'.

I have left it running for 30 mins and still no progress.

Anyone can help please?

Ps. Bear in mind my computer/tech knowledge runs along the same lines as Scampy, if not worse.

----------


## CharleyFarley

go to Preferences in µt and under UI settings  untick the box 'dont start the download automatically' in the 'when adding torrents' section.

or if not

tell what is showing under tracker tab status in the main screen?

and finally

under Options tab > speed guide "test if port forwarded properly" if Green OK and you should have a green blob at the bottom .

----------


## baldrick

and how many seeds and peers are listed ?

----------


## ossies

> go to Preferences in µt and under UI settings  untick the box 'dont start the download automatically' in the 'when adding torrents' section.
> 
> or if not
> 
> tell what is showing under tracker tab status in the main screen?
> 
> and finally
> 
> under Options tab > speed guide "test if port forwarded properly" if Green OK and you should have a green blob at the bottom .



Thanks for the replies. OK, check 1 re the tick is ok. Check 2 re tracker tab 'status' is showing 'downloading.'

There are esomething like 250 seeds and 50 peers.

However I think my problem is the check re speed guide "test if port forwarded properly"

When I hit the button here I get an error message saying 'Port number .... does not appear to be open.'

I think my problem may be that my internet connection is run from cable from the condo office who have a little money earner going where they have a fast internet connection from True which they are then feeding into rooms at B350 per pop, hence making a nice little profit for someone.

Would my problem lie here and they would have to allow this port connection their end (which presumably they would not allow as it would slow down their connection which the are feeding to around 10 rooms)?

Or is it something to do with my computer/settings in uTorrent?

One reason why I think it may have something to do with the condo office is that since I started mucking around with uTorrent yesterday I have had problems with my internet connection with a screen appearing saying I 'have used the maximim ammount of internet connections' which is why I could not reply yesterday!

Would be great for some guidance if I have to raise it with the condo office as they are not very good with helping with some problems as I experienced recently with a fault the telephone connection where they said it was Trues problem and not theirs which turned out not to be the case.

Thanks all.

----------


## ossies

> go to Preferences in µt and under UI settings  untick the box 'dont start the download automatically' in the 'when adding torrents' section.
> 
> or if not
> 
> tell what is showing under tracker tab status in the main screen?
> 
> and finally
> 
> under Options tab > speed guide "test if port forwarded properly" if Green OK and you should have a green blob at the bottom .



Thanks for the replies. OK, check 1 re the tick is ok. Check 2 re tracker tab 'status' is showing 'downloading.'

There are esomething like 250 seeds and 50 peers.

However I think my problem is the check re speed guide "test if port forwarded properly"

When I hit the button here I get an error message saying 'Port number .... does not appear to be open.'

I think my problem may be that my internet connection is run from cable from the condo office who have a little money earner going where they have a fast internet connection from True which they are then feeding into rooms at B350 per pop, hence making a nice little profit for someone.

Would my problem lie here and they would have to allow this port connection their end (which presumably they would not allow as it would slow down their connection which the are feeding to around 10 rooms)?

Or is it something to do with my computer/settings in uTorrent?

One reason why I think it may have something to do with the condo office is that since I started mucking around with uTorrent yesterday I have had problems with my internet connection with a screen appearing saying I 'have used the maximim ammount of internet connections' (which I know is something to do with downstairs as I had this screen message problem when I first got the connection). This is why I could not reply yesterday! Also, thi smorning my connection was ok until I started connecting to uTorrent and now again getting these screen messages.

Would be great for some guidance if I have to raise it with the condo office as they are not very good with helping with some problems as I experienced recently with a fault the telephone connection where they said it was True's problem and not theirs which turned out not to be the case.

Thanks all.

----------


## ossies

Sorry about the repeat post. OK, just been down to office to sort out my internet connection and got the number of the guy who runs the network here (not clear who is making all the cash on the multiple internet connections i.e. condo office or computer guy).

Anyway, during my convo with the office guy I mentioned my connection problems started when I tried to download torrents and I got a message saying the port was not open.

He said he also downloads torrents and he initially had same problem. He said the computer guy 'has blocked the port' but computer guy denied this to him.

He said the way he got round it is to enter a new port number but I really got lost at this point with what he was saying.

Is all this feasible and if so can it be solved by just entering a new port number and if so in idiots language how is this done?

I ask as this may be an easier option in trying to sort it out rather than with the computer guy who clearly does not wish people here to be downloading torrents as presumably this would effect internet speed for people? If so, this may in turn affect his income stream :Smile: 

Anyway, thanks again for any input/help.

----------


## baldrick

you can try

options - - prefs -- connection

set the port as 550 and tick UPnP and NAT-PMP

as to the max connections - the problem with bittorrent is connections don't close fast enough when they die so you end up with a lot still open

in prefs , go to bandwidth 

start with a low global rate - 5 Kbytes up and 5 down

now same with the number of connections - start with something like 30

see if it runs , and if it does give you the 5 Kbytes then start moving the settings up slowly and monitoring until you find a balance that gives you a reasonable D/load speed without you ending up with too many connections open which will fill up the routers memory.

----------


## ossies

Thanks Baldrick. I tried the settings you suggested just now and again tried to download a programme. I am still getting the same status 'downloading' but at the same time the left hand column says there is one 'inactive' which must be the same show. Also upload speed setc are showning as zero i.e. nothing appears to be happening.

I spoke to the computer guy yesterday about my general internet connection problems and he immediately asked if I had been downloading torrents so there must be a connection and I am sure my problems lie with him. 

He said I cannot download torrents but I am still unclear whether he can/is physically blocking me from doing so. I assume he can and this is why I am having problems (even having put in a different port number as you suggested)?

I said I would have to consider paying more and getting connection direct from True (although this is not really an option as I don't want to sign up for a 12 month contract as I am hoping where I am now living is temporary) as I did not realise I would have restricted internet service through him. 

He said if I did that and downloaded torrents I would still have a slow internet connection (which is why he does not want anyone downloading torrents on his network supplying the rooms at this condo building). Is he correct in what he is saying as do not wish to change to True to download torrents and then get slow internet connection as a result.

I don't think I will muck around with torrents anymore on this connection as it has been causing havoc with my basic internet connection and computer problems and me do not get on well :yerman: 

I think I will test another internet connection if possible to see if I can download torrents and then at least I will know if it is the computer guy here blocking access which is my problem. Could I just go to a cafe or something with wi fi to do the check or are they also likely to have some block on torrents?

Sorry for all the questions but I really am tech useless!

----------

